# Bottle jack rebuild



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

I've got a couple bottle jacks that have not responded to adding fresh jack oil and bleeding the air out of the jack.

I'd really like to find _ONE_ good online video illustrating the overhaul of a common bottle jack. In other words, disassembly, doing things like checking the O rings or any other parts that can fail, replacing the parts. I've been looking, but have not found that "one". If you know of one, please post it. Thanks.


In the meantime, here are some vids I found on Youtube that - put together - do go a ways to dispelling the mysteries. I'm posting them because these might possibly help someone... if they're in the same quandary as me. The vids tell a guy _something_, and might be helpful till something better is located.

watch this one first...
individual inner parts & function of inside of a hydraulic cylinder:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d89cbCWwqO4&feature=related]How Hydraulic Cylinders Work - YouTube[/ame]

disassembly of a bottle jack (no commentary, and the views are a too distant):
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6rm4kQyo1Y&feature=related]Jack Disassemble Video - YouTube[/ame]

restoring fluid & purging a reassembled bottle jack (no commentary, and the views are distant):
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OP8kdVoR[/ame] â¦ ature=plcp

This is one on the assembly of a brand _new_ bottle-type jack - in a way, it's very specific to a certain model, but it affords some clues:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdC5L3T4F-o&feature=related]Hydraulic Jack Assembly - YouTube[/ame]

Maybe I sound spoiled, but I want better!


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

In reply to my own original question, this video is a good supplement to the others:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GX-4Qgu923w&feature=related]gata hidraulica.wmv - YouTube[/ame]

It shows disassembly and assembly in animated form. The text is in Spanish and I don't like the music, but you can turn the volume off and just watch the graphics. Pretty clear. But it would still be good to find a vid showing the actual disassembly and assembly of a real jack, _and with an analysis of what can go wrong inside the jack_ - hence, talking about refurbishing the jack and replacing parts. In English.

Haven't located that yet.


----------

